# Audio Help



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

Ok Here's The Deal. I am making a monster in a box that has Freddy Krueger come out of it. i need some Freddy Krueger Audio that i can download to put on a CD or a mp3 player. i am also wondering how i can connect the audio to play as the monster in a box is activated. please help. Thanks In Advance!


----------



## spinachetr (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm working on the same project. I have a cheap MP3 player hooked up to a set of powered speakers (plug the speakers into the earphone jack of the MP3 player). The MP3 player stays on, but you'll only hear the sound when the speakers are powered up. In my case I am using a cheap motion detector with screw in plug sockets where the lights go. When the motion detector is set off, power is supplied to the speakers (and any other item) that is plugged in. Hope this helps.


----------



## asterix0 (Nov 5, 2008)

This board can be used as part of a nice solution:
http://www.cowlacious.com/AudioProd.htm


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

There's a number of ways to do this. Some expensive, some not too pricey. Do you need the sound effect to play, start to finish, or can you just "cut in" at any point in the track?


----------



## asterix0 (Nov 5, 2008)

This one is nice too:
http://www.pimpmyprop.com/AP1Details.htm


----------



## salem (Nov 7, 2009)

My vote is for the cowalicious unit. I've got a prop that has to have audio quickly when energized. I leave the speakers on and have the cowalicious board jumpered to loop when powered up. I have an outlet that powers both the air solenoid and the audio unit. When the prop is triggered, it moves and immediately has audio. When the prop is powered down the audio resets. The audio out of the unit sounds good.

Here is a look at the prop- 
Halloween :: Monster video video by salem408 - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid3.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid3.photobucket.com/albums/y75/salem408/Halloween/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@y75/salem408/Halloween/Rotator


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

Otaku said:


> There's a number of ways to do this. Some expensive, some not too pricey. Do you need the sound effect to play, start to finish, or can you just "cut in" at any point in the track?


it can cut in wherever


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

In that case, use spinachetr's solution. If you're using a floodlight PIR to trigger the prop, using a screw-in socket for the speaker power is the way to go.


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

do you know of any good music downloads that would go well with this particular prop?


----------



## groovie ghoulie (Nov 12, 2008)

*While we're on the subject...*

I have a related question, I use the radio shack digital sound module
http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2102855
and trigger it via contact closure, what I have noticed is that it's activated when the contact is closed and when it's opened back up again. Is there any way to elimate that from happening? Thanks and Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Most of these modules seem to trigger on a state change - that is either open to closed or closed to open. The only way to stop that from happening is to make sure that your trigger is momentary. What is it triggering from?

Incidentally, for that kind of money, electronics123.com have a 50 second USB download unit that is a million times better sound quality wise. Link here:

http://www.electronics123.com/s.nl;...829.e3eTaxePaNqNe34Pa38Ta38Qaxb0?it=A&id=2841

I used one this year on a gravegrabber prop - worked really well.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

asterix0 said:


> This one is nice too:
> http://www.pimpmyprop.com/AP1Details.htm


I was all ready to shoot that down when I saw the price. But...it allows for storage on a memory card. Why is it so hard to find sound boards that do this? Kudos for at least showing one example of a sound card with a memory card option for $100 or less.


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

*no clue*

This probably doesn't surprise you but I will say it anyways. I honestly have no clue. This is my first advanced prop that I have ever done and I am just a thirteen year old boy. Radioshack probably has what I need but I actually have no clue. Oh and Happy Thanksgiving to you too! I am giving thanks for Halloween. Lol!


----------



## asterix0 (Nov 5, 2008)

SuperCreep31,

Given the new info, I think you should try the simple approach using a security light (like this http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=62413-85538-SH-5411-WH-A&lpage=none) to trigger the audio. Get someone comfortable with electricity to add a power cord and screw adapters like these in where the bulbs go: Amazon.com: KEYLESS LAMP SOCKET ADAPTER BROWN BP758B: Everything [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/11G%[email protected]@[email protected]@11G%2BPjd67ZL.

P.S. 110V electricity can kill. Make sure whomever helps you with this knows what they are doing. Do not try risky things just to build a prop.


----------



## groovie ghoulie (Nov 12, 2008)

fritz42_male said:


> Most of these modules seem to trigger on a state change - that is either open to closed or closed to open. The only way to stop that from happening is to make sure that your trigger is momentary. What is it triggering from?


Ahhh, I'll bet thats my problem. I'm using a mechanical type timing device, basically a cam hitting a microswitch every minute or so for like 30 sec or thereabouts. It triggers 120V and a relay for the contact closure of the digital recorder So what do you suggest I use to provide a momentary contact? Thanks for the link on the other device, I LIKE!



SuperCreep31 said:


> This probably doesn't surprise you but I will say it anyways. I honestly have no clue. This is my first advanced prop that I have ever done and I am just a thirteen year old boy. Radioshack probably has what I need but I actually have no clue. Oh and Happy Thanksgiving to you too! I am giving thanks for Halloween. Lol!


You go buddy, good to see the young brothers picking up the torch!


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Make it a 2 cam system with a second microswitch. Make the second cam only have a small bump hitting the microswitch. Making the bump smaller means a shorter closure period on the microswitch. You just want enough of a bump to flick it on and off straight away.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

fritz42_male said:


> Most of these modules seem to trigger on a state change - that is either open to closed or closed to open. The only way to stop that from happening is to make sure that your trigger is momentary. What is it triggering from?
> 
> Incidentally, for that kind of money, electronics123.com have a 50 second USB download unit that is a million times better sound quality wise. Link here:
> 
> ...


Cool I will have to try one of these to see how good they are. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

thanks guys...i have so much to think about now


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

My suggestion is to use the board from Cowlacious. Here's the link 
http://www.cowlacious.com/AudioProd.htm. For your sound here's another place I use http://www.hedstorm.net/HAUNT/SoundEffects/index.html.

I also use www.iluvwaves.com, but the site is closed.

I have had excellent results with the boards and all the accessories available.
If you order one, I would suggest the board that can record and play, all in one. You can't beat the price offered, and the quality of sound is great.


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

*tried that*

i have seen the sound effect site but how do you download the sound effect so that u can put it on an mp3???


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

They are already MP3's to download them just right click on them and select save target as (if using IE) or save link as (if using Firefox).


----------

